# Tiny beads of morning dew



## Streets (Sep 11, 2016)

These photos each depict an area of approx. 1"x1.5".  The web is so fine that I couldn't see it until it was on the monitor.  The owner of the second web can be seen at the 3 o'clock position.  The macro world on the ground looks like a busy place.


----------



## SHUTTERHIVE (Sep 13, 2016)

I love the first shot, what setup are you using??

Kai


----------



## Streets (Sep 13, 2016)

I used my Sony A57 with a Minolta f3.5 macro lens,  Shots were hand-held.  Thanks for your comment.


----------

